

Planet Money Makes a TShirt - aliston
http://planetmoney.com/shirt

======
ferrantim
This story's been done before but planet money is still awesome

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Travels-T-Shirt-Global-
Economy/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Travels-T-Shirt-Global-
Economy/dp/0471648493)

